# Clé USB introuvable



## sh75 (31 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, 
je viens d'acheter une nouvelle clé USB
je l'ai branché sur mon mac book air, mais en voulant le renommer j'ai malancrontreusement cliqué sur "supprimer de la barre latéral"
depuis je n'arrive plus à faire réapparaitre ma clé dans cette barre latérale , je cherche donc une solution pour la faire reparaître dans la barre latérale du finder

Je vous remercie de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

je sais par contre que l'ordinateur lis toujours la clé puisque si je la retire d'un coup, il me dit que j'aurais du cliquer sur éjecter avant donc je pense que je dois pouvoir la trouver quelque part mais je ne sais pas ou


----------



## Oizo (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque tu es sur le bureau, ouvre les préférences du finder et coche "Disques externes" dans les éléments à afficher sur le bureau. La clé sera ainsi affichée et il suffira de la glisser dans la barre latérale pour qu'elle y soit à nouveau.


----------



## sh75 (1 Janvier 2012)

merci d'avoir résolu mon problème !


----------

